# Classifieds > Testimonials >  LLLReptile

## Amy

Not enough people post when they've had a great experience, so I thought I would put mine out there!

Firstly, I asked several questions before I made my order.  I got nothing but polite, timely and knowledgeable responses from both Kate and Curtis. I was very comfortable making a purchase from them after that.

I ordered 2 red eyed x albino red eyed tree frogs, 50 small dubias, and 1 springtail culture.  When I got them, they were very well packaged.  Right away I saw a nose nudging one of the cups.  Both tree frogs were and are very healthy.  They each had a slight nose rub, which is completely normal during shipping.  By the second night, they were both eating, active and have done well in the 9 days since they came into my care.

Not a single dubia was dead out of the 50 and the springtail culture was also very lively.  

I will definitely purchase from LLL again.

----------

Goose

----------


## bill

LLL is an awesome company. Great service. I only purchase frogs online from them. I ordered mantellas from them in the dead of winter (jan 3 or so), and even though the frogs missed their connecting flight in Indianapolis (silly frogs can't read gate numbers I guess  :Wink:  ) they arrived late, but in excellent condition. I never hesitate recommending the folks at LLL!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Paul

I couldn't agree with this more. I have purchased 7 frogs from them in the past 6 months and have had nothing but fast courteous service. All the frogs were packed very well and the shipping was prompt. I do and will continue to highly recommend LLL

----------


## willydigger

Thanks for the feedback. I'm in the market for some RETFs and I've sent a PM to LLL.

My last mail order experience with another supplier didn't turn out great. Looking forward to a more positive experience this go around.

----------


## Amy

Willy, I've had my red eyes for a month now and they are doing very well.  They were a little bigger/older than I expected, but that's okay because that means they eat slightly bigger feeders.  They are happy, healthy frogs and I wouldn't hesitate to purchase from them again.

----------


## Paul

> Thanks for the feedback. I'm in the market for some RETFs and I've sent a PM to LLL.
> 
> My last mail order experience with another supplier didn't turn out great. Looking forward to a more positive experience this go around.



Willy, They have their office number posted on their we site. Might be faster to contact them that way than a PM on here. They come here to post adds, but not much else. 

I got 2 of my 5 reds from them and they were health and happy when they arrived  :Smile:

----------


## bill

> Willy, They have their office number posted on their we site. Might be faster to contact them that way than a PM on here. They come here to post adds, but not much else.


I agree that it would be better to contact them via their site. But untrue about them just posting ads. Jen is on here quite often and even responds to threads every now and then. 

Hiya Jen!!!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Amy

I did email them via their website when I contacted them, quick responses there.

----------


## Paul

ohh my mistake, I hadn't seen Jen active on the forums. My apologies

They are however excellent to buy frogs from. LOVE them! As far as I know my 5 Mantella Betsileo's I purchased back in Feb are still all alive. I never see all 5 of them out at the same time so I just have to assume they are all good lol

----------


## willydigger

I ordered 4 RETF from LLL. I was worried about the live arrival only warranty for the frogs, but they had good feedback so I took a gamble. 2 of 4 died less than a week after arrival. Another died a few days after that. Of the 4 only 1 is alive. 

Previously I ordered from Backwater Reptiles. I ordered 3 RETF. 2 died, but one of those was within 1 week so I was refunded. In hindsight I should have ordered the second batch from them as well.

I don't recommend ordering baby frogs through the mail. I've had terrible luck.

----------


## Eli

> I ordered 4 RETF from LLL. I was worried about the live arrival only warranty for the frogs, but they had good feedback so I took a gamble. 2 of 4 died less than a week after arrival. Another died a few days after that. Of the 4 only 1 is alive. 
> 
> Previously I ordered from Backwater Reptiles. I ordered 3 RETF. 2 died, but one of those was within 1 week so I was refunded. In hindsight I should have ordered the second batch from them as well.
> 
> I don't recommend ordering baby frogs through the mail. I've had terrible luck.


Sorry to hear about your bad experience. It doesn't sound like the lll reptile i know. Backwater does have a bad rep though. I prefer to buy everything i need including feeders and supplies in person.

----------


## ColleenT

i used to breed Crested Geckos and everything i ever bought with LLL was great. i had even bought a baby crested gecko from them when i started out in the hobby, and it grew to be my biggest male ever. (and was hand tamed.)

----------


## Amy

Also, willydigger, depending on your area, it may not have been ideal weather for shipping.  I know it's been too warm here and I'm in wi.  I would on purchase animals for shipping in spring or fall and watch temps carefully.

----------


## Ryan

Iv heard so may good things about LLL. I really wished they could ship to Canada 
though. Id really like to order an animal online but i dont feel too comfortable about it.

----------


## Paul

I have ordered 7 frogs from LLL over the past 6 months. 2 Baby Reds and 5 Mantella Ebenaui. All arrived health and are still healthy. When you order frogs online you MUST check your local weather forecast and the weather forecast in San Diego (were LLL is located) and make sure the temps are within a safe range for shipping. If it isn't you should either wait on ordering or order and request they hold it until more favorable weather arrives.

Some online sellers will check the weather for you and won't ship when temps are outside of predefined ranges and will call and let you know. 

Before I would blame a reputable company like LLL for the loss of the 3 reds mentioned previously I would want to know what time of the year the frogs were ordered, what the temps were during the shipping, what the care conditions of the frogs were, what they were being fed, what supplements were being used, how long were the frogs quarantined, how healthy the frogs looked upon arrival, and if LLL was notified and given the chance to address this issue.

I personally would not come into someone praise post for a company and post a negative review. If you have a bad experience and wish to share it start a new thread and share your story. 

Thanks,

Paul

----------


## Ryan

> I personally would not come into someone praise post for a company and post a negative review. If you have a bad experience and wish to share it start a new thread and share your story. 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul


No, no  :EEK!:  Thats not what i mean! But in general if i were to order an animal i would not be able to see the animal myself before buying, thats the only reason why i wouldn't buy online from *anyone*, my opinion on shipping live animals has nothing to do with the company at all and i am not discrediting anyone. Im sorry that my post was understood in that matter.

----------


## Paul

Sorry Ryan, my response was not directed at you. Sorry for the misunderstanding. 

I completely understand people who choose to not order animals online. It is risky for sure and can be a very bad experience for the person ordering. 

Again, Ryan I am sorry for the misunderstanding  :Smile:  That part of my comment was aimed at Willy

----------


## willydigger

> I have ordered 7 frogs from LLL over the past 6 months. 2 Baby Reds and 5 Mantella Ebenaui. All arrived health and are still healthy. When you order frogs online you MUST check your local weather forecast and the weather forecast in San Diego (were LLL is located) and make sure the temps are within a safe range for shipping. If it isn't you should either wait on ordering or order and request they hold it until more favorable weather arrives.
> 
> Some online sellers will check the weather for you and won't ship when temps are outside of predefined ranges and will call and let you know. 
> 
> Before I would blame a reputable company like LLL for the loss of the 3 reds mentioned previously I would want to know what time of the year the frogs were ordered, what the temps were during the shipping, what the care conditions of the frogs were, what they were being fed, what supplements were being used, how long were the frogs quarantined, how healthy the frogs looked upon arrival, and if LLL was notified and given the chance to address this issue.
> 
> I personally would not come into someone praise post for a company and post a negative review. If you have a bad experience and wish to share it start a new thread and share your story. 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


The weather conditions were fine. This was a few weeks ago in Baltimore so in the 75-90 range. They were quarantined for 11 days. The first two died at day 6. No. 3 died at day 11. They were fed pinheads with no supplements. LLL was contacted. They said the warranty was for live arrival only and offered to go over care requirements.

I'm not really blaming LLL. Their warranty was clear and I accepted that. No. 4 is doing okay. I was hoping for better luck, but it just didn't work out.

----------


## Jessalyn

I haven't ordered frogs from them, but I got two Pygmy chameleons and they arrived happy and healthy! I've had them for about a month now and no issues thankfully!

As far as the dead froggies go, that's very sad. However, it's a risk you always take when having an animal shipped. I was originally going to order from Backwater but after reading all of the terrible reviews and them being unprofessional in their responses (not rude, I didn't mention the reviews) I decided to go with LLL. I wouldn't hesitate to order from them again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## elly

I bought my second White's, Julep from LLLReptile early in November. It's a lively little thing, showing no sign of illness and it seems relaxed and friendly.

They were willing to accommodate an absurd request for a female frog (it's almost completely impossible to tell them apart at that age even for experts), of course they couldn't guarantee anything but they were willing to try. The only reason I wanted a female in the first place was that I heard they were generally more laid-back than males and I wanted to see if it was true. Whatever sex Julep turns out to be, it's definitely healthy and not stressed, so I'm happy.

I also ordered a number of dubias that arrived healthy, even though they took six days to reach my box (I'd chosen priority mail.) It was a little weird that they were loose in the box, but they came with enough food to survive going through the mail.

----------


## gut

Just made an order with them. They're one of the few stores I've seen selling Asian toads [wild caught but that's typical] and after hearing so many good reviews I decided to gamble and order some. I asked a few questions and got quick and helpful responses, and called in at one point to made adjustments to my order, which was again a very quick and easy process. [Ive clearly never ordered an animal online before lol] She [hopefully a she, though they make no promises] will be here tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed that all goes well, its been smooth sailing so far, I'll let you know how it goes c:

----------


## bill

Good choice  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## gut

So far so good! My toad arrived this morning. Still too early to see if he has anything I should be concerned about but here's what I thought so far.

CONS: Didn't receive a tracking number. Made me nervous that maybe the date had been pushed back or had been forgotten about. ALSO, not the fault of the company I'm sure..... but the FedEx guy left the box on my stoop in the cold without even ringing the doorbell! If I hadn't happened to see him get back in his van I probably would still be waiting and my fella would still be on my stoop! I'm just glad I spotted it.

PROS: My requests for adjustments to my order were met, its easy for big businesses to make mistakes so it was a relief to see they'd gotten it right. My toad was much smaller than expected but that's alright, he seems very healthy thus far. He was trying to push his way out of the packaging while I was opening his cup. [It was packaged very well by the way, not too hot inside] He tried to struggle out of my hands, ran around his tank in confusion, and has hidden himself under some moss. He's a very active little bugger so far and I didn't see any injuries or damages to him I would be worried about [since he's wild caught you never know what you're gonna get] Not sure on his gender, he has a pale throat but meaty arms, and is still quite small so only time will tell. 

Anyway, everything seems to have gone great, I'll keep you posted if anything changes. If all goes well I can easily imagine LLLReptile being the only company I make purchases from because so far they've been good to me.

----------

